# Bent Frame Help



## Cooper S. (Sep 10, 2016)

The mead ranger frame I just picked up has a slight bend in it, does anyone know the best way to straighten it?


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 10, 2016)

If you can see it here


----------



## mike j (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know if it's the best way, but I would use three two by fours & a sledge hammer. Laying on it's side, head tube & seat tube each on a board. You may have to remove a few parts. Third board over the bent tube. Start by tapping, then progressively increasing force while carefully monitoring your progress. Accuracy & patience are important. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 13, 2016)

Doesn't it look like BB is off. Imean it isn't clear to me which one is bent
Maybe tiinker can suggest a method. Or icould see myself stripping. the parts off +calling it a day. There all plenty frames around.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 13, 2016)

I would do what Mike j suggests On a flat concrete area stand a "straight" 2 x up on edge that's the length of the top bar. Then set the frame bent side facing up on top,  aligned on top of this board. Have the frame setting propped up nice and level. I would take some duct tape and securely fasten the second "straight" 2 x once again on edge, to the top bar and give it a few whacks with a sledge [ a big one].
These frames are easy to find for 100-150 bucks . That is the ticket to go if you can't get it straight.
I know some may suggest "heating" the frame up first with a torch but you may end up putting a flat spot on it.
 I have had many nice old bikes with bent frames..All of them I ended up parting out except the one pictured below.
This one I made into "roadster" called the General. The top bar was bent.Someone did straighten it but put a long flat spot on it in the process. Notice how the top bar seems a little fatter by the top painted frame dart. I don't think this bike came out of the factory with this flattened out oval top bar. 

 

 


I think most of these bikes get bent from a vehicle bumping them while parked in a garage.
I once got a bike out of a barn that the farmer backed his tractor over. I got it free. Looked like a pretzel!


----------



## Cooper S. (Sep 13, 2016)

the tinker said:


> I would do what Mike j suggests On a flat concrete area stand a "straight" 2 x up on edge that's the length of the top bar. Then set the frame bent side facing up on top,  aligned on top of this board. Have the frame setting propped up nice and level. I would take some duct tape and securely fasten the second "straight" 2 x once again on edge, to the top bar and give it a few whacks with a sledge [ a big one].
> These frames are easy to find for 100-150 bucks . That is the ticket to go if you can't get it straight.
> I know some may suggest "heating" the frame up first with a torch but you may end up putting a flat spot on it.
> I have had many nice old bikes with bent frames..All of them I ended up parting out except the one pictured below.
> ...



Thanks for the help, I'm going to try the hammer method, and then remove that green paint covering the original mead brown, I don't really want to replace the frame as I was looking for a mead specifically


----------

